# Illustrator CS3: Objektursprung setzen?



## LiveGrafix (22. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade einige Tutorials nachzuvollziehen und muss dafür den Objektursprung verändern. Man kann den Ursprung ja in der Steuerungs- und Transformieren-Palette einstellen, aber ich möchte ihn ähnlich wie in Photoshop sicht- und frei verschiebbar haben. Ist das möglich?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. September 2007)

Hi,
also soviel ich weiß ist der Ursprungspunkt nicht versetzbar wie in PS.
Aber vielleicht hat sich ja in CS3 da was geändert. Schonmal in der Hilfe nachgeschaut?

Gruß


----------

